# Ayuda con circuito propuesto amplificador con LM324 y LM386



## thecno (May 25, 2012)

Hola buena tarde, les solicito su ayuda para poder comprender mejor este circuito que estoy intentando realizar. ya busque en foro y no encontre una respuest que entendiera o que se pareciera a lo que trato de hacer, lo que pasa es que me dejaron realizar un proyecto de un amplificador de sonido, asi como un una parabola receptora que amplifique el sonido que se genera a varios metros de distancia, el profesor nos iba medio explicando el funcionamiento basico a lo que yo fui tratando de armar una idea del circuito lo plantee y le pedi ayuda y medio me lo checo y me propuso valores de los elementos a utilizar, ya lo arme pero me da batalla, el sonido no es claro como lo esperaria y derrpente cuando vario el potenciometro a la entrada del 386 solo  zumba la bocina, y si le pongo el capacitor para tener la ganancia de 200 ni se diga aun zumba mas agudo, espero me pudieran explicar el funcionamiento de mi circuito y si notan algo que este mal, debo usar esos elementos que muestro en la figura que subi, tambien si me pueden explicar para que sirve la tierra virtual? gracias y estare al pendiente para poder incrementar mi conocimiento del tema con su ayuda.


----------



## powerful (May 25, 2012)

thecno, tienes tierra y tierra virtual, pero en tu circuito no se puede identificar cual es cual , podemos sobreentender pero no estamos seguros como colocaste las tierras , tienes que graficar diferente ambas tierras .
Saludos!!!


----------



## thecno (May 25, 2012)

gracias deja hacer y subir el diagrama donde si las tengo separadas, pero arme el circuito con las tierras separadas y no jalo, consulte ami profesor y me dijo que todas esas tierras iban puenteadas entre si, lo rearme asi y si jalo pero de no me gusta su desempeño suena feo,  y tuve que agregar capacitores electroliticos en las terminales de la proto para reducir un ruido que me dijieron se llamaba ruido de motor.


----------



## Tomasito (May 25, 2012)

Lo estás alimentando con una batería de 9V? Cambiá las resistencias del divisor de voltaje por unas de 5K para que no caiga mucho la tensión, ese operacional consume muy poco. Podrías probar también con un tl062 si lo usas a batería que consume menos aún, total usas solo dos op-amps.

Tratá de probarlo sin la parte del lm386 así descartas que no sea lo que te mete ruidos, probá mandando la salida a algun amplificador pequeño, como unos parlantes de pc. También podés probar solo la parte del lm386 conectandolo a la salida de alguna radio o reproductor mp3 por ejemplo.


Yo la verdad mucho no sé de electrónica analógica, pero seguro que alguien te va a saber ayudar mejor 


También sería se mucha ayuda que nos muestres como está montado el conjunto de micrófono y parábola, tal vez se meta mucho ruido por ahí también. Fijate de poner el micrófono en el foco de la parábola, y que efectivamente el plato tenga forma de parábola y no esférica.


Saludos.


----------



## thecno (May 25, 2012)

hola buenas noches aqui esta el diagrama inicial con las tierras virtuales separadas pero asi no me funciono el circuito, por el momento probare los dispositivos por separado haber si alguno da falla, pero creo ya los habia probado y daban el mismo resultado sumbido en la bocina. saludos y sigo al pendiente..

Por cierto al bocina es de 8 ohms, de 4 pulgadas.


----------

